# Averia con Torreta de torno CNC



## yreloba (May 2, 2018)

Hola, saludos de antemano.
Tengo problemas con el giro de un torreta SAUTER modelo:0.5.450.416 en un torno CNC con control Fanuc. Si alguien tuviese acceso al manual de servicio de dicha torreta, le agradeceria que me lo enviase. Sin la documentación técnica de esta torreta sería imposible repararla.
Gracias por su atención.
Estare en la espera de todos.
Saludos reiterados.
Yusley Reloba.


----------



## Eduardo (May 2, 2018)

yreloba dijo:


> ... Sin la documentación técnica de esta torreta sería imposible repararla.



Eso depende,  las torretas lo único que acostumbran tener dentro es un encoder absoluto para la posición y dos o tres microswitch (o sensores de proximidad) para detectar el clavado/desclavado.   Desarmando eso es "identificable".    Otra cosa es que el desarmado sea delicado y ahí sin manual exista riesgo de equivocarse feo.
Esa documentación viene con la máquina, y si se compró usada debería haberse reclamado.


De todas maneras sería interesante saber cuál es el problema que te hace,  porque al menos en mi trabajo, en los últimos 25 años, los únicos problemas que hemos tenido con las torretas han sido cables cortados por fatiga en la bandeja que va a la torreta, sensores de proximidad  y reed-switchs del encoder arruinados por el aceite soluble (cuando supuestamente son estancos) , y una atropellada a las mordazas que la desalineó.
O sea, estadísticamente son problemas eléctricos sencillos contra uno mecánico serio.


----------



## yreloba (May 2, 2018)

Ante todo gracias por la preocupación.
Esta vez se trata de una torreta con un servomotor controlado por un regulador FANUC, este modelo es mucho más complejo, porque no es un simple motor asincrónico y encoder para sensar la posición. Por este motivo se nos hace más dificil, este modelo es mas complicado cuando se trata de sincronizar el sistema, lo que sucede es que al ordenar el giro el motor se mueve primeramente para sincronizar la herramienta motora, luego de este movimiento actua la electrovalvula inyectando presión sobre un piston pequeño que actua como pasador y acopla el sistema de giro al servo y es exacatamente esto lo que no sucede, no viene el acople por lo que el motor no vuelve a girar para asi girar el disco y caer en la posicion pedida, todo esto fue producto a una colisión. En el manual debe venir una metodologia para estos casos, casi siempre es alinear varias marcas que deben venir, no todas las torretas de este tipo (con servo) es igual.
 Ojala y logremos recuperar el manual de la torreta, ya lo hemos pedido al que vendió y aun no lo ha enviado.
Gracias, nuevamente.


----------



## Eduardo (May 2, 2018)

Si fué después de una colisión tiene todos números para ser problema mecánico no eléctrico/electrónico.

La torre primero tiene que desclavarse, la mayoría se desplaza hacia adelante unos mm y gira. Si por el choque se dobló el pasador y probablemente no alcance a desclavar totalmente, por eso no habilita el giro.

Si efectivamente hay algo doblado además de manual vas a necesitar repuestos --> Preguntá a Sauter


----------



## yreloba (May 2, 2018)

Ya le habia escrito, ahora solo me queda esperar.
Saludos


----------



## pandacba (May 2, 2018)

Habría que desarmar y ver que paso, analizar las consecuencias de la colisión, siempre de desalinean, partes que se doblena o pierden su linealidad, roturas que no se ven a simple vista, todo depende de la velocidad a la que se produjo la colisión.
Por eso hay que desarmar para ver el estado de las partes, intentar hacerla funcionar por pasos lentamente para ver que es lo que produce el atasco.
Yo hago manatenimiento de máquinas herramientas y así a lo lejos es imposible dar un dictamen, hay que desarmar si  o si para ver el estado de los elementos, si el "pasador" se torció auque sea leve es probable que ni se mueva o halla quedado fuera de linea.
Hay muchas posibilidades pero sin ve in situ todo es expeculación


----------



## yreloba (May 3, 2018)

Estoy de acuerdo con usted, ya he desarmado torretas (otro fabricante) de este tipo y le repito, son bien complejas. De todas formas de no aparecer el manual, pues procederemos al desarme y analizaremos detalladamente cada paso en desarme como usted describe.
Gracias por su opinion.
Saludos.


----------



## Eduardo (May 3, 2018)

Consultaste en CNCZONE ?     Es un sitio muy visitado y te aparecen desde los tipos que te regalan un link a los manuales a los que te venden las fotocopias.

Tiempo atrás consulté por manuales de un torno Wasino con Fanuc 5T (viejo-viejo) y me los mandó un usuario por relativamente poca plata.


----------



## yreloba (May 3, 2018)

Gracias, haré el intento.
Saludos


----------



## pandacba (May 3, 2018)

Los manuales se los puede pedir a fábrica, ya que existe, yo he pedido y me lo han enviado primero en pdf y luego me llego impreso, sin tener que gastar un ctvo


----------



## yreloba (May 7, 2018)

Muchas gracias por su apoyo, ya el fabricante me ha pasado el manual de servicio. Espero ahora resolver el problema.
Saludos


----------



## Ikal Jara (May 10, 2021)

Buenas raza, auxilio, mi jefe desarmo el la torreta de el torno y ahora tengo que ajustar y no tengo ni idea de como


----------



## Fogonazo (May 10, 2021)

Ikal Jara dijo:


> Buenas raza, auxilio, mi jefe desarmo el la torreta de el torno y ahora tengo que ajustar y no tengo ni idea de como


¿ Miraste el manual del torno ?


----------



## yreloba (May 11, 2021)

Ikal Jara dijo:


> Buenas raza, auxilio, mi jefe desarmo el la torreta de el torno y ahora tengo que ajustar y no tengo ni idea de como


Envía el modelo de la torreta, ¿qué control numérico usa el torno?. Comenzando por ahí podremos analizar juntos


----------

